# Which Strains of Cannabis Best Suite Your Medical Needs?



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

*(Afghanica) *
Nausea
Pain
*(Afghooie x Haze)*
PMS
*
(AK-47) *
Pain
Nausea
Depression
Insomnia
Headache*

(Alien Train Wreck)*
Asthma*

(Apollo 13)*
Back Pain*

(Auntie Em)*
Crohn's Disease

MS*

(Aurora Indica)*
Nausea
joint pain
arthritis*

(Berry-Bolt)*
Insomnia
Joint pain*

(Big Bang)*
Stress
Anxiety
*
(Big Kahuna)*
Herniated disc pain
Arthritis
*
(Black on Blue Widow)*
HIV
Back pain
*
(Black Vietnamese)*
Nausea
Muscle spasms
Pain*

(Blue Fruit)*
Crohns Disease
Muscle spasms
*
(Blue Moon Rocks)*
Anxiety
Depression
Insomnia
*
(Blue Satellite x Jack Herer)*
Depression
Nausea*

(Blue Satellite) *
Pain
Nausea
Insomnia
Anxiety
Muscle tension*

(Blueberry) *
Nausea
Insomnia
Pain*

(Bog Sour Bubble)*
Pain
Anxiety
*
(Bonzo Bud)*
Body pain
Migraine*

(Budacolumbia)*
Nausea*

(Burmaberry)*
Migraine
Depression
*
(Burmese pure)*
Anxiety
Depression
*
(Burmese) *
Pain
*
(C99 x Great White Shark) *
Anxiety
*
(Cali-O)*
Nausea*

(Catalyst) *
PMS

*(Cinderella 99) *
Nausea*

(CIT)*
Pain
Nausea
Insomnia*

(Citral)*
Insomnia
*
(Cripple Creek)*
Ankylosing Spondilitis
Hepatitis C
Degenerative Disc Disease
IBS
Interstitial Cystitis
Chronic Rotator Cuff Disease
*
(Deep Chunk) *
Joint pain
Insomnia
*
(Dynamite)*
Asthma
Crohn's Disease
Hepatitis C*

(East Coast Sour Diesel)*
Edema
Epilepsy
Fibromyalgia
Radiculopathy*

(El Nino)*
Nausea
Insomnia*

(Fieldale Haze)*
Anxiety
Back pain*

(Fig Widow)*
Back pain
Psychosis*

(Firecracker) *
Anxiety
Depression
Nausea*
*​


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

(G13 x HP)

 Nausea

 Joint pain

 Insomnia

(G-13) 

Depression

 Pain

 ADD

 ADHD

(Grapefruit)

 Arthritis

 Hepatitis C

 Pain

 Nausea

(Green Queen) 

Epilepsy

 Neck/spine pain

(Green Spirit x Timewarp x Herijuana) 

RLS

 Insomnia

 Migraine

 Joint pain

(Green Spirit)

Nausea

 Headache

 Body pain



(Herijuana x Trainwreck)

 Diabetic neuropathy

 Joint pain

 Insomnia

 MS


(Herijuana)

 Pain

 Nausea

 Insomnia


(Ice Princess x Bubblegum)

 Migraine

(Jack Herer) 

Anxiety

 Fibromyalgia


(Jacked #14)

 Nausea


(John Paul Jones)

 Body pain


(Juicy Fruit)

 Insomnia

 Joint pain

 Anxiety


(Kali Mist)

 Nausea

 Depression


(Kal-X) 

Body pain

(Killer Queen)

 Depression

Back pain


(Krinkle x Kush x Freezeland)

 MS muscle spasms


(Leda Uno)

 Insomnia


(Legends Ultimate Indica x Herijuana)

 Muscle spasms

 Pain


(Legends Ultimate Indica)

 Insomnia

 IBS/ CROHN'S/ ULCERATIVE COLITIS


(Lemon Chemo)

 Insomnia

Back pain

 Migraine


(Lemon Haze)

Fibromyalgia


(Lifesaver)

 Nausea

 Headache

 Pain

 Insomnia


(Lollipop) 

Cachexia ( Cachexia is seen in patients with cancer, AIDS, chronic obstructive lung disease, Multiple Sclerosis, congestive heart failure, tuberculosis, familial amyloid

Degenerative bone/disc disease

 Edema

 General pain

 General seizures

 Glaucoma

 Migraine

 MS

 Nausea

 Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder


(Lowryder)

 Nausea

 Pain

 Headache


(LSD)

 Nausea

 Anxiety

 Depression

 Headache


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

(M-39) 

Depression


(Magic Crystal)

 Migraine

 PMS

 Depression

 SADS

 Mania

 Nausea


(Mango x Northern Lights # 5)

 Pain

 nausea

 insomnia

 anxiety


(Mango)

 Back pain

 nausea


(Masterkush)

 Nausea


(Medicine Woman)

 Diabetic neuropathy

 general pain

 general seizures

 glaucoma

Hepatitis C

muscle spasms

nausea

 radiculopathy


(Misty) 

Hepatitis C,

 back pain

 insomnia

 nausea



(Motarebel Oguana Kush)

 Nerve Pain

 muscle spasms

 back pain

headache

 insomnia


(Mountainberry)

 Insomnia

 migraine

 pain


(New York Diesel)

 Migraine


(Northern Lights # 1)

 Arthritis


(Northern Lights # 2)

 Nausea

 insomnia


(Northern Lights x Jamaican) 

Arthritis


(Northern Lights x Cinderella 99)

 Depression


(Northern Lights x Shiva)

 Body pain

 back pain

 toothache


(Northern Lights)

 Anxiety

 radiculopathy

 insomnia


(Northernberry)

 Pain


(Oak Goo)

 Pain

 anxiety


(Oregon 90)

Insomnia

 joint pain

 RLS

 pain

nausea


(Original Mystic)

 Epilepsy


(Phaght Betty) 

Cachexia

 degenerative bone/disc disease

 Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder


(Queen Bee)

 Neck/spine pain



(Sensi Star)

 Migraine


(Shiskaberry x Dutch Treat)

 Migraine

anxiety

 insomnia

 nausea


(Shiskaberry x Hash Plant)

 Anxiety

 nausea


(Skunk # 1) 

Nausea


(Snow White)

PMS


(Sour Saver)

 Insomnia

 joint pain

 nausea


(Stardust 13)

 Pain

 nausea

 insomnia


(Strawberry Cough)

 Back pain

 depression


(Super Impact x AK-47)

Pain

 insomnia


(Super Impact)

 Nausea

 insomnia

 muscle pain

 depression

 anxiety

 SADS

 mania


(Super Silver Haze)

 Nausea

 depression


(Super Thai)

 Depression


(Swamp Mix)

 Depression


(Sweet Blu)

 Degenerative bone/disc disease

 diabetic neuropathy

edema

 fibromyalgia

 muscle spasms

 nausea

 neck/spine pain


(Sweet Tooth # 3)

 Depression


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

(Trainwreck x Herijuana)

 Nausea


(Trainwreck) 

Anxiety

 arthritis

 diabetic neuropathy

 depression


(TW x LUI) 

Arthritis

 nausea


(TX)

 Arthritis

 asthma

 general pain

 general seizures

 glaucoma, MS


(Ultra Green)

 Insomnia


(Wakeford) 

Anxiety

 nausea

 insomnia


(White Rhino)

 Body pain

 back pain

 joint pain

 insomnia


(White Russian)

 Pain

 nausea


(White Widow x Big Bud)

 Depression


(White Widow)

 Cachexia

 Hepatitis C

 Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder


(Wisp) 

Nausea

 headache


(WR)

 Muscle pain

 nausea

 insomnia

*From* hXXp://www.calgarycmmc.com/strainsvssymptoms.htm#834024856


----------



## tcbud (Jun 10, 2012)

*Hella list there Ozzy.  Good job!*

I never knew why I liked the NorthernLights so much was because of the arthritis relief.

I smoke also for insomnia, due to the arthritis.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 10, 2012)

Good info be had right here thankin yual ozzy for this thread be usein it to reference when i start me new set up after my treck north. Thanks gain pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 12, 2012)

That is a good list.  I don't know where to start.  LoL.


----------



## Rumblefish (Jun 13, 2012)

I think that list helped dial in my next order,lol,great post.


----------



## victorq (Sep 5, 2013)

This is an excellent list Ozzy. Curious if you've heard this before, but some strains high in THC, even if they're CBD strong, can increase nausea? A bud tender at a local shop just told me that yesterday and it's the first I've heard of that.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, great info.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 28, 2013)

my mother in law has bad arthritis.  she has to wake up and take 2 hydro's before she can even function.  she hates taking the pain pills.  her doctor told her that he would prescribe her mj if he could.  she says that it helps more then the pain pills. too bad were in a state that doesn't allow medical mj.  So, with me being a noobie indoor grower.  what would someone recommend for me to grow for her.  I plan on AK47 for myself and my wife ' my lower back pain and her to help sleep'


----------



## 7thG (Nov 18, 2013)

I smoke sour for my ED lmao


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 18, 2013)

great list ozzy---i did not see any strains listed for just getting completely blazed and drooling---dabs


----------

